# The Offical I hate Isiah Thomas thread



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone willing to contribute to some serious hardcore hate? He's basically ruin a franchise in the matter of a year...so why not? :biggrin:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you'd rather have scott layden?


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

i dont buy this, dont judge isiah untill the day after the draft.


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Koop, The only thing Isiah has done is add Salary to this team, and put us deeper into this cap hell, you know it man, The future in Marbury and Crawford? They lose games, and won't change their game, they're NBA veterans, Crawford has been in the league for about 5 years, Rose's contract and Taylor end in 08' 


Theres no point in having hope anymore, Isiah is just doing do this EVERY YEAR, he's not making us better


We were better off with Layden who had Lampe, 3 draft picks (mid round high picks)


The day Isiah was signed as Knicks GM, was the day this organization died


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Layden kept trading expiring deals and first round picks for long term deals, except he got crappy players. 

we wont ever get under the cap until Houston expires, no matter what. so isiahs trying to build the best possible team around Marbury. and after next years deadline, all the isiah bashers will be silenced when we pull off a deal similar to the webber deal with TTs expiring contract, and become a top eastern squad.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm with you bro. Not a Knicks fan but I think he sucks as a GM. I hated him ever since he dissed Jordan during Jordan's rookie yr in the All-Star game. What a loser...... 

But Billy King's looking good these days in Philly. :yes:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> I'm with you bro. Not a Knicks fan but I think he sucks as a GM. I hated him ever since he dissed Jordan during Jordan's rookie yr in the All-Star game. What a loser......
> 
> But Billy King's looking good these days in Philly. :yes:



Yes Cwebb is 32 and coming off knee surgery with a large *** contract. 

3 first round draft picks this year. Hoping for Andrew Bogut, Andray Blatche and Salim Stoudamire. Euro-ish player, HS player with potential and a three point shooter...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Zeke only added Rose as far as cap hell.....Taylor comes off the books the same year as H20,so his salary is no big deal..Remeber,its duration of contract that kills us,not how much...

Long term guys(post h20) are JC,Starbury,KT,junkyard and now Rose.

As for Lampe,the guy is now filler for trades..he will be available in other year,one he gets the splinters out of his butt..

Face it,Zeke took a shot to get out of the mess Layden created and realised its time to rebuild..he could have compounded the error and gone after Webber...

Next year should be interesting.....3 first round picks,large expiring contracts,and hopefully a new coach


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nazr for malik rose? we wouldve given you malik Allen. he's 10 times better. whos your center now, chris dudley.. let herb play


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

truth said:


> Next year should be interesting.....3 first round picks,large expiring contracts,and hopefully a new coach


walter mccarty , donte jones, and john wallace


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> walter mccarty , donte jones, and john wallace


our GM is Isiah Thomas, not dave checkets. Thomas Drafted the likes of vince carter,Tracy Mcgrady,Trevor Ariza,Marcus Camby and Damon Staudimire. i say the picks are in good hands IF we choose to use them


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ariza was the steal of that draft thats true


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> The Rockets made the point guard move early in the day, landing Mike James for Reece Gaines and two second round draft picks, then followed that up with a salary dump, shipping Mo Taylor to the Knicks for Moochie Norris, Vin Baker and a second-round draft pick. It was incorrectly reported by ESPN that the Rockets would be giving up a first-round pick in the Taylor deal, but not only do they not give up that pick, but they get a second-rounder from the Knicks.


Isiah Thomas is amazingly stupid. He actually gave up a 2nd rounder, took on Mo T's contract, took on Malik Rose... wow just wow.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> Layden kept trading expiring deals and first round picks for long term deals, except he got crappy players.
> 
> we wont ever get under the cap until Houston expires, no matter what. so isiahs trying to build the best possible team around Marbury.


thast the problem rigth there trying to build around marbury, u arent wining a title with marbury as youre best player and building around him..


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Get real guys, we are still in nowheresville. Still a lottery team with a disgustingly bloated payroll with only one solid player in Marbury, and he more than likely plays out of positions, plays little D, and he's on bum wheels. 

These trades don't help us or hurt us, they are just spinning our wheels. One step forward with draft picks, one step backwards on the cap.

Fine, give Isiah time to see what he does with the picks, be it to use them or trade them, and see what he can do with next years expiring contracts, but if after that we are still a mismatched bunch of overpaid flubs lets just blow the damn thing up.

And this isn't to bash Isiah, I don't care if he's the GM to do it or someone else. It's the whole approach that stinks. Instead of building through high draft picks and under the cap free agency we took Marbury, who theoretically gets us low picks and MLE free agency. All our hope is on steals in the draft and expiring contracts. Well now, having given up Nazr, Moochie, and Nazr, we'll have fewer expiring contracts. ANd did anyone notice what all the expiring contracts of this year netted?(to name a few of the larger ones... SAR, Walker, Spree, Stoudamire, Ratliff, Big Dog, Kittles Ilguiaskus, etc, etc) All those expiring contracts added up to one Baron the injured Davis.

We're not looking to get lucky here, we need an act of god.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

but look how star players are being given away.....this seems to be some kind of new trend. we can do the same, especially next year. dallas got van horn for hendersons expiring contract by the way.

zekes plan hasnt worked perfectly, but you cant expect it to be so easy. he has built a foundation, what direction were we headed in when Layden was here? right now i have a good idea of where were going. Its impossible to get under the cap until Allan Houston expires in a few years (or if zeke trades steph for expiring contracts, and lets tim and penny expire which wont happen). Isiah has only 3-4 players under contract after Houstons deal expires- Marbury, Jamal, Rose, maybe sweets and KT. Until then, were in cap hell. so hes not really making it worse, hes trying to get younger and sometimes you gotta take old bums like rose and taylor to do it. And taylors bad deal does not mean ****, he expires the same year as Houston. we got 4 first round picks for the next two years. the picks isiah gave to phoenix are so well protected, that they wont be given until were actually a good team in like 08-09. 

layden dug us a huge hole, he has the toughest job out of every GM in the nba.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Penny, I'm not interested in playing the blame game. i don't care if it's Layden's fault, Isiah's Dolan's, Checkett's, Houston's or Marbury's. I just want to get good again. Real good. I do not believe we are on that path.

And thanks for reminding me about Van Horn. I'm well aware expiring contracts contracts can yield overpaid, over injured guys other teams are giving up on. I was kinda hoping for something better than that for the Knicks.


----------

